# I think I found a layout I like



## gpd132 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions from my previous post. I have spent countless hours looking at plans. Once I saw the Rosston, Joelberg & Holly RR from Model Railroader Magazine's website I fell in love with it. In my layout I wanted a small town, tunnels, bridges, and water. This has it all. What I don't like about it is that there is a "scenic divider" which pretty much makes it 2 layouts it seems. Are there any suggestions on a similar layout or on a way to keep the features I like but to merge both sides of that layout? I downloaded that plan and being a newbie found it a bit hard to understand exactly how it reads regarding the elevations in inches. I eventually figured out the symbols for tunnels and bridges.

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe if you posted the plan, or at least a link to the plan?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That's a nicely detailed 4x8....However, removing the backdrop will make it almost impossible to get the same effect. That layout was one of the features just a few years ago and the divider allows for 2 completely different looking scenes without a need for a smooth transition. I don't see how you'll have the coal line look right up behind the town scene. 

He was able to achieve a significant depth of view in the town scene by using low relief and flats along the backdrop.

Here's a link to it on the MRR site.

http://mrr.trains.com/en/How To/Tra...sston Joelberg Holly RR -CSX branch line.aspx

Trains can go twice around the table in a continuous run or split half way up and climb the branch line to the coal mine. Nice operational possibilities in moving coal from the mine down to the powerplant.


----------



## gpd132 (Feb 11, 2012)

It does seem a bit complicated for a beginner. I also found a few others I liked from the same website: Cactus Valley, Ashland & Southern, and Rio Grande Southern. I am still seriously considering the Woodland Scenics Grand Valley or River Pass kits since those kits may be better for beginners.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't think it's too complicated....Just that if you like that amount of operation in a 4x8, you're probably going to need the backdrop.

If you want a cool one to build step by step and are set on the 4x8 concept, you should check out the Virginian layout MRR is working on right now.


----------



## gpd132 (Feb 11, 2012)

Not really set on 4X8 but I am set on 4x8 as a base. I could expand to 5x9 or 5x10 or I could add 4x4 modules to the 4x8.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Let's try this.....what size space do you have to put this in? Access to all sides? A drawing of the room with dimensions and any door/window openings would be helpful.

A big table in the middle of the room maximizes the space a layout takes and really limits the layout you could have.


----------



## gpd132 (Feb 11, 2012)

Actually I was planning on keeping it in my garage. Once its inside the house moving it back out would be difficult. I have a 2 car garage and can go as big or as small as I want. I was thinking smaller but with an option to add on at a later time. I just don't want to get in over my head and thought smaller would be better for a beginner. I like the idea of 4x8 but I see alot of websites steering people away from it, but they suggested its ok if you take it out to 5x9 or 5x10 or attach modules or wings.


----------

